# Best International Courier/Delivery?



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

So as it turns out, we may be asked to submit further documents. My partner is currently preparing them as off this moment, and they will be ready to be sent by next week or first week of April.

Question: *what is the BEST international courier/delivery service to use?* Someone who can deliver within *7-10 working days guaranteed*, preferably. We have to send documents from UK to Philippines. The Philippine Postal Service is highly highly highly untrustworthy, unfortunately. So we'd rather use a direct, private company, no matter the (reasonable) cost.

Any advice?


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Just wanna bump this again because we'll be sending something by the end of the month!

Is DHL to be trusted? What are other alternatives? Thank you!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never had problems with DHL or UPS, but I'm no expert with either. Whoever you choose, I agree that a private courier is the best option to choose. 

I just popped in to say that the UK's mail system is horrible too (there is a PO service called "Airsure" that makes all sorts of golden promises in leaflets, but the reality is nothing as 'implied' in the leaflet (their stated 3-5 days actually only applies to Europe destinations according to PO staff), the tracking is broken, and the delivery is not courier delivered at the other end (it just lands in the destination-country's regular mailing system). Utterly horrible - just wanted to make sure you avoid that one!


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

stormystorms said:


> So as it turns out, we may be asked to submit further documents. My partner is currently preparing them as off this moment, and they will be ready to be sent by next week or first week of April.
> 
> Question: *what is the BEST international courier/delivery service to use?* Someone who can deliver within *7-10 working days guaranteed*, preferably. We have to send documents from UK to Philippines. The Philippine Postal Service is highly highly highly untrustworthy, unfortunately. So we'd rather use a direct, private company, no matter the (reasonable) cost.
> 
> Any advice?


DHL always the best but expensive. You can expect delivery within 2-4 working days.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay it seems I would be going for DHL. I recall reading someone who encountered problems with DHL here in the forum, but I can't be sure.

If anybody else could comment on the services of DHL, that would be great!

Royal Mail is disappointing. I was expecting a document sent through them, but it's already been a month now and I still have not received it! Tsk tsk.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

desmortess said:


> DHL always the best but expensive. You can expect delivery within 2-4 working days.


Is the 2-4 working days form UK to Sri Lanka? Just want to approximate how long it will take from UK to Philippines.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

We always use DHL, they never disappoint. It is a bit expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

My in laws send us stuff DHL from Australia and Sri Lanka all the time including several very large cheques. Always got them in a couple of days, same when we send to them in both countries. 

They have estimates of time on their website which can be more if some distance from airports ie several days travel rather than hours.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

stormystorms said:


> Is the 2-4 working days form UK to Sri Lanka? Just want to approximate how long it will take from UK to Philippines.


DHLitNow - Courier Services for Parcel Delivery UK and International

Site says from uk - Philippines - delivery with in 2 working days.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would second _everything_ that 2far has said about Royal Mail Airsure... _*do not use Royal Mail AIRSURE*_... it is expensive and unreliable. 

My husband used it last year to send his paperwork to me in Vancouver, Canada (he is blind and had to depend on others to send the papers for him). I live near the Vancouver International airport where the package entered the country (i.e. once customs cleared it, it shouldn't take more than a day or two to get to my home), and it took longer for the documents to get to me than if he'd sent it regular Royal Mail airmail... it wasn't in the tracking system for over a week (the ads say it's fully tracked) and we didn't know where it was (and I was freaking out because my whole future happiness relied on his paperwork being sent in). 

The papers eventually did get to me, but the lack of service we received did not justify the cost.

Go with FedEx (my friend used that to send stuff from the Caribbean to Canada) or DHL if you want your important documents to get there. It is on the expensive side, but at least it will get there and it will be tracked.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys! I hope DHL won't be too ridiculously expensive!


----------



## ihateclouds (May 16, 2012)

I've used Transglobal Express a few times internationally, and they are great. They are a broker, so you book through them, and then a UPS or FedEx or whatever service you choose comes to your door to pick up.

Check them out.


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Stormystorms,

Use dhl service point, we sent from UK to Ilocos Sur and got there in 3 days and goes by what you can fit in the envelope or box not by weight. I sent 5kgs for £55. Let me know if you need any more help with fil - uk stuff as I have just gone through it.


----------



## genesisperez15 (Dec 9, 2014)

*is DHL courier could be trusted?*

My boyfriend from Germany send me package here in the Philippines,(December 9, 2014) it's a Big package and I expecting it 1-2 weeks, and I hope it will be deliver on Christmas or on before Christmas. I told him that DHL is a good courier service. after that he delivered, I searched some reviews about DHL and I was shock about what others are commented about DHL ( sorry for my English) There's lot of complaints and stole package. DHL lose their important things.


Hope it would not happen to my package.


----------

